# NCAA Tournament Facts and Numbers



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

On phog.net, someone posted this website. I think it is a very intersting site. Check it out

http://www.tournamentfacts.com/index.htm

the have a top 25 list of best teams that failed to win it all. KU's 1997 team is #12



> 12.) 1997 Kansas -- Lost in regional semifinal.
> 
> 
> Roy Williams, by 1997, had already taken his squad to a title game and another Final Four as the Kansas coach, but he had also suffered two early exits as a number one seed. It was the 1997 Jayhawk team, however, which was considered to be Williams' best, and one of the best overall in recent memory. Led by All-American candidates Paul Pierce, Raef LaFrentz and Jaque Vaughn, Kansas entered the tournament as the heavy favorite, ranked number one with a 32-1 record, but was defeated by the eventual champion Arizona in the Sweet 16


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Rupp, I like this stat, UK better watch out for Kansas



> MOST FINAL FOUR APPEARANCES:
> 
> 
> 15 UCLA
> ...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

this one is interesting too



> MOST TOURNAMENTS WITHOUT A TITLE:
> 
> 
> 27 St. John's
> ...


There are some basketball rich schools here that has yet to win like Temple, Oklahoma, and Missouri. I found it interesting that some of these teams has yet to win a title, and some of them had very good teams in history.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> On phog.net, someone posted this website. I think it is a very intersting site. Check it out
> 
> http://www.tournamentfacts.com/index.htm
> ...


Nice website. :yes: 

Yeah, UK has to watch out for everybody. But UK has the most tournament appearances in history. They're even WAY over second place UCLA. Nobody is close to catching up, I read in a Kentucky sports (not just basketball) dictionary.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I do not like this one



> MOST TIMES LOSING TO THE EVENTUAL CHAMP:
> {*NOT REGULAR SEASON - TEAMS WHO HAVE BEEN KNOCKED OUT OF TOURNEY BY THE TEAM WHO WINS THE TITLE}
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

love this one



> NCAA CHAMPS WHO ENTERED TOURNAMENT UNRANKED:
> {AP POLL, ONLY RANKED TEN TEAMS IN 1949 AND 1963-68, RANKED ONLY 20 TEAMS UNTIL 1990, RANKED 25 TEAMS SINCE THEN.}
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I like this:



> 11. 1948, 1949 Kentucky (36-3, 32-2)
> Five key members of the 1948 Kentucky team were World War II veterans, but the starting lineup, known as "The Fabulous Five," featured only one senior. Three of the players had been starters on the 1946 team, which posted a 28-2 record and won the NIT title. Kentucky finished the season with 36 wins and three losses, a record for the most wins in a season which would stand until 1986. The Wildcats also set a record for average margin of victory, at 24.6 points, which still ranks as the tenth most ever. The Fabulous Five consisted of All American center Alex Groza, All American guard Ralph Beard, Wallace Jones, Cliff Barker and Ken Rollins.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

And this:



> 15. 1996 Kentucky (34-2)
> Although Kentucky's 1996 team entered the NCAA Tournament ranked second nationally, they were the overwhelming favorite to win the title. Massachusetts, which handed Kentucky one of their two losses on the season, was the nation's top-ranked team entering the tournament. The Wildcats, who became the first SEC team in 40 years not to lose a single conference game, avenged their early-season loss when they defeated UMass 81-74 in the national semifinals. That seven-point victory would be the Cat's closest call of the tourney, as they swept through the field by a 20-point average margin of victory. Kentucky led the nation in margin of victory during the season, at 22.1 points, and ranked second in scoring, with a 91.4 average. Rick Pitino's 1996 Kentucky squad might well have been the deepest team to ever win the title, with as many as nine players regularly getting significant minutes. Tony Delk, the team's leading scorer, earned a First Team All American selection and was named the tournament's Most Outstanding Player.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Wow these just keep coming...



> 16. 1951 Kentucky (32-2)
> In 1951 Adolph Rupp and Kentucky won their third NCAA championship in four years, becoming the first school to capture three titles. The Wildcats, who won their eighth straight SEC title, ranked third nationally in scoring, at 74.7 points per game, and first in scoring margin, at 22.3. All the remnants from Kentucky's "fabulous five" title winners in 1948 and 1949 were gone, but this squad was perhaps just as talented and had even more depth. Led by their seven-foot All American center Bill Spivey, it certainly had more size than and UK team to date. Along with Spivey, the Cats featured two future early NBA stars in sophomores Frank Ramsey and Cliff Hagan. The only senior on the entire roster and the lone contributor left from the '49 team was Walt Hirsch, who was ruled ineligible for the tournament due to his fourth-year varsity status. Six players from the Wildcats 1951 team averaged more than nine points per game during the season. The only other NCAA champion to accomplish that feat was UCLA's 1995 team.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I was obviously serious, but it stops here:



> 21. 1978 Kentucky (30-2)
> The 1978 Kentucky team was one of the most experienced teams to ever win the NCAA title. For the most part, the starting lineup, consisting of four seniors and a sophomore, had been together since 1975, when the team lost in the championship game to UCLA, and then went on to win the NIT title in 1976. A NCAA championship seemed like the next logical step for Joe B. Hall and Kentucky. Hall had replaced the legendary UK coach Adolph Rupp in 1973, and in December of 1977, only three months before the NCAA Tournament, Rupp passed away. It would be Kentucky's fifth title overall, but its first since 1958. The Wildcats began ranked number two in the polls, but spent the entire rest of the season, except two weeks, ranked number one. The Wildcats were led by a big and talented group of senior front court players and were complimented well by sophomore guard Kyle Macy. The front court seniors, Jack Givens, Rick Robey, James Lee and Mike Phillips, had each been a contributor of the 1975 NCAA runner-up team, the 1976 NIT title team and the 1977 team which lost in the Elite Eight.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Rupp, has there ever been a Kentucky coach better than T to the Izzo? I think not. Unless Wooden coached you guys.

BEST TOURNAMENT WINNING PERCENTAGE BY A COACH:

.825 John Wooden, 47-10
.792 Tom Izzo, 19-5
.789 Mike Krzyzewski, 60-16
.771 Rick Pitino, 27-8
.760 Larry Brown, 19-6
.741 Steve Fisher, 20-7
.719 Tubby Smith, 23-9
.708 Roy Williams, 34-14
.707 Dean Smith, 65-27
.690 Al McGuire, 20-9
.690 Joe B. Hall, 20-9
.682 Hank Iba, 15-7
.679 Jerry Tarkanian, 38-18
.676 Gary Williams, 25-12
.674 Jim Calhoun, 31-15
.667 Rollie Massimino, 20-10
.656 Bob Knight, 42-22
.652 Jim Valvano, 15-8
.646 Denny Crum, 42-23
.644 Jim Boeheim, 38-21
.642 John Thompson, 34-19
.636 Frank McGuire, 14-8
.636 Lute Olsen, 42-24
.625 Adolph Rupp, 30-18
.634 Nolan Richardson, 26-15
.621 Rick Majerus, 18-11
.621 Tom Davis, 18-11
.611 Jack Hartman, 11-7
.600 Jud Heathcoate, 15-10
.600 Terry Holland, 15-10
.600 Billy Tubbs, 18-12


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I sound like Rupp, but they keep on coming -

REBOUNDING AVERAGE (AT LEAST 6 GAMES):


19.7 John Green, Michigan State (1957-59, 6 games) <---------
19.2 Artis Gimore, Jacksonville (1970-71, 6 games)
18.5 Paul Silas, Creighton (1962-64, 6 games)
17.1 Len Chappell, Wake Forest (1961-62, 8 games)
17.1 Elvin Hayes, Houston (1966-68, 13 games)
16.8 Lew Alcindor, UCLA (1967-69, 12 games)
16.4 Jerry Lucas, Ohio State (1960-62, 12 games)
15.0 Tim Duncan, Wake Forest (1994-97, 11 games)
14.7 Bill Walton, UCLA (1972-74, 12 games)
14.3 Sam Lacey, New Mexico State (1968-70, 11 games


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Is the SEC really better Rupp? Or is it just Kentucky and the wannabes?

CONFERENCES WITH TWO TEAMS REACHING FINAL FOUR: 


1976 Big Ten (Indiana, Michigan)
1980 Big Ten (Purdue, Iowa)
1981 ACC (North Carolina, Virginia)
*1985 Big East (3) (Villanova, Georgetown, St John's)
1987 Big East (Syracuse, Providence)
1988 Big Eight (Kansas, Oklahoma)
1989 Big Ten (Michigan, Illinois)
1990 ACC (Duke, Ga Tech)
1991 ACC (Duke, UNC)
1992 Big Ten (Michigan, Indiana)
1994 SEC (Arkansas, Florida)
1996 SEC (Kentucky, Mississippi State)
1999 Big Ten (Michigan State, Ohio State)
2000 Big Ten (Mighigan State, Wisconsin)
2001 ACC (Duke, Maryland)
2002 Big XII (Oklahoma, Kansas)
2003 Big XII (Kansas, Texas)

Conferences with 4 Sweet Sixteen Teams -

1980 Big Ten (Iowa, Purdue, IU, OSU)
1984 ACC (Maryland, UNC, UVa, WFU)
1985 ACC, (NCSU, GT, Maryland, UNC), Big East (Vill, GU, SJU, BC)
1986 ACC, (GT, UNC, DU, NCSU), SEC (UK, LSU, Aub, Ala)
1989 ACC, (UNC, DU, Uva, NCSU), Big Ten (ILL, Mich, MN, IU)
1990 ACC (GT, Clemson, Duke, UNC)
1992 ACC (Duke, UNC, GT, FSU)
1993 ACC (WFU, FSU, UNC, UVa)
1995 ACC (UVa, UNC, WFU, Maryland)
1996 SEC (Ark, UK, MSU, UGa)
1997 Pac 10 (Cal, AZ, UCLA, Stanford)
1998 Pac 10 (Wash, AZ, UCLA, Stanford)
1999 Big Ten (Purdue, MSU, OSU, Iowa)
2001 Pac 10 (UCLA, USC, Stanford, AZ)
2002 Big XII (Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Texas)
2003 Big East (Pitt, ND, UConn, Syracuse)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

[strike]I smell a stats geek:yes:[/strike]

We do not insult users here----kansasalumn


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> I smell a stats geek:yes:


I am copying and pasting these stats from the site. [strike]What is with you? I talk about academics in the Big Ten compared to the Sorry Education Conference and you tell me to go to the ACC forum and then call me a geek. Get a life man.[/strike]

no name calling other users even though he started it, and no baiting. Thanks---kansasalumn


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

CONFERENCES WITH THREE TEAMS REACHING ELITE EIGHT: 


1982 Big East (Villanova, BC, Georgetown)
1983 ACC (UVa, NCSU, UNC)
1985 ACC, (NCSU, GT, UNC), Big East (SJU, GU, Vill)
1986 SEC (UK, LSU, Aub)
1987 Big East (GU, Providence, Syracuse)
1988 Big Eight (KU, OU, KSU)
1989 Big East (Syracuse, GU, SHU)
1992 Big Ten (OSU, Mich, IU)
2000 Big Ten (MSU, Wisc, purdue)
2001 Pac 10 (USC, Stanford, AZ)
2002 Big XII (Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri)
2003 Big XII (Kansas, Texas, Oklahoma)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

you get a life. THIS IS A BASKETBALL BOARD!! we dont care about academics. its not as issue


no baiting----kansasalumn


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

CONFERENCE WITH MOST TEAMS IN TOURNAMENT BY YEAR: 
{*NOTE: 1975 WAS THE FIRST TIME THAT MORE THAN ONE TEAM FROM ANY CONFERENCE WAS INVITED TO PLAY IN THE TOURNAMENT. PRIOR TO 1975, ONLY CONFERENCE CHAMPIONS RECEIVED INVITATIONS, AND FROM 1975-79 NO LEAGUE RECEIVED MORE THAN TWO BIDS.} 


1980 ACC (5)
1981 ACC, SEC (4 each)
1982 ACC, Big East, Big Ten (4 each)
1983 Big East, Big Ten, (5 each)
1984 ACC (5)
1985 Big East, Big Ten (6 each)
1986 ACC, Big Ten (6 each)
1987 ACC, Big Ten, SEC (6 each)
1988 Big East (6)
1989 ACC (6)
1990 Big Ten (7)
1991 Big East (7)
1992 Big Eight (6)
1993 ACC, Big Eight (6 each)
1994 Big Ten (7)
1995 Big Ten (6)
1996 ACC (6)
1997 ACC, Big Ten (6 each)
1998 A-10, ACC, Big East, Big Ten, SEC (5 each)
1999 Big Ten (7)
2000 Big Ten, Big 12, SEC (6 each)
2001 Big Ten (7)
2002 Big XII, SEC, Pac-10, Big East (6 each)
2003 Big XII, SEC (6 each)


MOST WINS BY A CONFERENCE IN A SINGLE TOURNAMENT: 


18 Big East, 1985
15 Big Ten, 1989
15 Big Ten, 2000
14 Big East, 1987
14 Big Eight, 1988
14 ACC, 1990
14 Big Ten, 1992
14 ACC, 1993
14 SEC, 1996
14 Big XII, 2003
13 ACC, 1986
13 ACC, 1991
13 Pac 10, 1997
13 Big Ten, 1999
13 Pac 10, 2001
13 Big XII, 2002


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> you get a life. THIS IS A BASKETBALL BOARD!! we dont care about academics. its not as issue


I am not even talking about academics.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

"I talk about academics in the Big Ten"

"I am not even talking about academics."


no baiting---kansasalumn


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I also smell baiting...


Oh and yes, there have been many coaches better than Izzo at Kentucky. First of all, Tom to the Izzo (I love saying that!) hasn't been a head coach as long as some of these guys. In a few years, although you'll obviously see him on that chart, he won't be in the same position, he'll be down some. Rupp was a far better coach than Izzo will ever be. This is like comparing an NBA legend to a current NBA player (Larry Bird to Nowitzki for example). Not only did Rupp have more national championships (and don't give me that "oh it was way back whenever" bull*edited* because it was quite an achievement for the time period and you can't take that from him) but he also helped make the game what it is today by inventing the full court press, fast break, and pick and roll, 3 things that are now used commonly today to help make the game fast paced (did Izzo invent any part of basketball? Nope.).

Izzo has only been in 24 tournament games while most of the other coaches have had a lot more thus resulting in more chances to lose. I'm not saying Izzo is a bad coach however because, although MSU and UK are rivals, I have nothing but respect for the guy. He's a great coach in every sense.


*And by the way, I've told you a million times the SEC isn't the better conference in basketball. I've told you a bazillion times that I think the Big 10 is the best historically.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> "I talk about academics in the Big Ten"
> 
> "I am not even talking about academics."


You are taking my quotes out of context.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> I also smell baiting...
> 
> 
> ...


There are some issues that I have with this post. Saying that Izzo will never do what Rupp has done is not only untrue, but uncertain. Who are you to tell the future. At this point in his career he has accomplished more. Who gives a damn what he invented. He lived back when basketball was new. The things he discovered would have been discovered sooner and later. And yes Izzo did invent something. He invented a rebounding drill used by more than half the top 25 teams (Even UK). And yes, I do think it is fair to say that Rupp was only good because he played in the stone age. Basketball is a lot harder to coach these days, and the tournaments have more teams and are harder to get into, and more people know about basketball, and the NIT used to be the tournament of choice.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> There are some issues that I have with this post. Saying that Izzo will never do what Rupp has done is not only untrue, but uncertain. Who are you to tell the future. At this point in his career he has accomplished more. Who gives a damn what he invented. He lived back when basketball was new. The things he discovered would have been discovered sooner and later. And yes Izzo did invent something. He invented a rebounding drill used by more than half the top 25 teams (Even UK). And yes, I do think it is fair to say that Rupp was only good because he played in the stone age. Basketball is a lot harder to coach these days, and the tournaments have more teams and are harder to get into, and more people know about basketball, and the NIT used to be the tournament of choice.


Now see here's a good argument. What I see here is, is that you can't take away from a coach who was good back then. Because that's the way it was back then and it was a challenge back then. It would be easy for teams now, but thats because basketball has come along way since then. For instance, in the next 50 or so years, you can look back at MSU's 2000 championship and be like "Oh yeah well that was 50 years ago, that was when it was easy for teams to get a national championship. Now it's so much different." I hope you see the point I'm trying to get across. Basketball will probably just keep changing (I mean the 3 point line was invented not TOO long ago, and now we're looking at a lane change) so who knows what the next 50 years can bring. I mean back in those days, the amount of teams in the tournament could've been considered a lot and it could've been considered hard to get into.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> Now see here's a good argument. What I see here is, is that you can't take away from a coach who was good back then. Because that's the way it was back then and it was a challenge back then. It would be easy for teams now, but thats because basketball has come along way since then. For instance, in the next 50 or so years, you can look back at MSU's 2000 championship and be like "Oh yeah well that was 50 years ago, that was when it was easy for teams to get a national championship. Now it's so much different." I hope you see the point I'm trying to get across. Basketball will probably just keep changing (I mean the 3 point line was invented not TOO long ago, and now we're looking at a lane change) so who knows what the next 50 years can bring. I mean back in those days, the amount of teams in the tournament could've been considered a lot and it could've been considered hard to get into.


I see your point, but my main point was that you said Izzo will never be as good as Rupp, but Izzo has been to three Finals Fours, won one championship, and he has his two strongest classes EVER coming in these next two seasons. I just don't think that it is fair to automatically assume that he will never do what Rupp has done when Izzo is a young coach and has his whole career ahead of him to do what Rupp has done. For him to be comparable to Rupp this early on in his career I think is amazing in itself.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

BTW - Your signature's quote came from Greg Fitzsimmons, Rupp. :yes:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> I see your point, but my main point was that you said Izzo will never be as good as Rupp, but Izzo has been to three Finals Fours, won one championship, and he has his two strongest classes EVER coming in these next two seasons. I just don't think that it is fair to automatically assume that he will never do what Rupp has done when Izzo is a young coach and has his whole career ahead of him to do what Rupp has done. For him to be comparable to Rupp this early on in his career I think is amazing in itself.


You're right, I kind of jumped ahead of myself. Izzo is pretty young for a coach. But as of right now, I don't think he's comparable to Rupp. But again, this IMO, and again, I have nothing but respect for Izzo. He's a great, great, great coach in all senses and I don't mean to detract from him in any coaching category. :yes:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> BTW - Your signature's quote came from Greg Fitzsimmons, Rupp. :yes:


Thank you! I knew Greg...but couldn't remember the last name. Funny how I couldn't remember because I've seen him do that act 11 times.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I knew Greg...but couldn't remember the last name. Funny how I couldn't remember because I've seen him do that act 11 times.


Yeah, I just saw that show a few hours ago. The funniest comedian is Jeffrey Ross. I piss my pants from laughter everytime I see one of his shows.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

THREAD IS CLOSED. I started this thread to have fun. Lets give thanks to SPartanfan and Georgiasports to ruin this thread.


----------

